# ..Rub-A-Dub-Dub..



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

Pics of your Malts in the tub? 

One of my biggest shocks when Leila came home was how she looked soaking wet in the sink :eek2_gelb2:. I was shocked at how tiny she was and how much different she looked with all her hair slicked flat against her body. I've since seen some pics of a few of your fluffs in the tub (or sink) and think it's so interesting to compare their size/body shape when you can see it best. 

I know some people might be too 'embarrassed' to post their naked, wet fluffs, so I understand, but for those who are interested, I thought it might be fun  

PS. I gave Leila a bath yesterday and didn't get a pic, so I'll post as soon as we bathe again. Prob. in a few days. B)


----------



## barefoot contessa (Mar 9, 2010)

ASHLEY, iKnow this is of subject but how is your precious Leila doinf today and how is Mommy? You both have been in my thoughts.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'll have to take piccies the next time they get bath,they do look so tiny when wet.


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

barefoot contessa said:


> ASHLEY, iKnow this is of subject but how is your precious Leila doinf today and how is Mommy? You both have been in my thoughts.


Aww thanks for asking! I'll update in the other thread


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

I will try and remember the next time, i still mind seeing bella for the first time...what a shock lol


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Here some from us, before the water and after- never her favorite activity but she tolerates it!


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

I'll also grab some pictures next bath in a few days.


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

shanghaimomma said:


> Here some from us, before the water and after- never her favorite activity but she tolerates it!


She looks like a rock star in the first pic ... and then in the second pic she looks like she's saying "What the heck??" :HistericalSmiley:

Too cute!! :wub:

HUGz! Jules


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

shanghaimomma said:


> Here some from us, before the water and after- never her favorite activity but she tolerates it!


haha..awww what a cutie, wet or dry! i love the poofy hair look when you first take out the top knot. we always call leila einstein. 

in the first pic she looks oblivious of what's to come...almost a little smile there. then, second picture, she is no longer amused. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Julie03 (Mar 18, 2010)

shanghaimomma said:


> Here some from us, before the water and after- never her favorite activity but she tolerates it!


I love Bisou. She's so gorgeous! :wub:


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

shanghaimomma said:


> Here some from us, before the water and after- never her favorite activity but she tolerates it!


Bisou's still cute as ever!!! :biggrin:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Here's little Miss Ava - she's next to "nothing" when wet


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Ava is truly an itty bitty thing!!! She's a beauty even when soaking wet.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Gigi looks like a rat/alien. I make fun of her ever bath. :wub2: I will post pictures of her at the end of the week. I think this would be our first bath in more than 3 weeks. :w00t:


----------



## maltemom09 (Jan 27, 2010)

Miss Ava you are beautiful even sopping wet :wub:. I will never forget the first time I bathed Bailey and my first reaction was "OMG what did I do ... he's bald" :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

My poor Darla, the indignity of it all!! 
xoxoxoxo


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

shanghaimomma said:


> Here some from us, before the water and after- never her favorite activity but she tolerates it!


You can't get any cuter than that!!! Bisou is beautiful wet or dry!!!:wub:


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

I have never taken any pix while my girls are bathing or wet. I will next weekend when hubby can get the shots while I suds..........stay tuned.


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

That looks just like Poppy!! How much does Miss Ava weigh? :wub:

Big HUGz! Jules




2maltmom said:


> Here's little Miss Ava - she's next to "nothing" when wet


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

very cute .


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

nekkidfish said:


> That looks just like Poppy!! How much does Miss Ava weigh? :wub:
> 
> Big HUGz! Jules


Ava is 3 pounds. no more, no less.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

aw I just washed Milo today!
I will be washing him again on saturday so will take pics then!


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

2maltmom said:


> Ava is 3 pounds. no more, no less.


LOL ... well, I am guessing Poppy is between 3.5 and 3.75, but I'm not sure. My scale needs to be tossed in the garbage. According to my scale Poppy could weigh anywhere from 2 pounds to 5 pounds. :blink:

I'll find out next week when I take him in to get Dr. Berg to check his teeth.

HUGz! Jules


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

Here's Leila during and after her bath tonight. She was not thrilled to be standing there while I tried to take a picture, that's for sure. 

One of my favorite times is after she's bathed and she's wrapped up in the towel snuggling. Then, after she is all dried, she is so tired out and she lets me comb her for as long as I want as she lies on my lap. :wub:





Oh, and one more that I almost forgot about, her pre-bath Einstein look:


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

aww what a cute thread! i love all the wet babies :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

OH MY!! Lelia is just too cute!! I'm in love!


----------



## Snow White (Dec 6, 2009)

shanghaimomma said:


> Here some from us, before the water and after- never her favorite activity but she tolerates it!


OK, seriously this is crazy...I just saw this pic without looking at who posted it and said "wow, who is this pretty pup all wet?" Then I see it's Bisou of course! I honestly think my Romo looks like a wet rat but my goodness Bisou you are just gorgeous in every way! :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Here is a younger Paris having a bath, er I mean SINK! :thumbsup:
She would be tremendously embarassed about these pics, 
but she is sleeping right now, so I can safely post them!
She reminds me of Stuart Little, a wee mousey she was.

I just love Malts all wet! Great topic! All the wet Malt pics are adorable!


----------



## Momma2Rocky (Feb 8, 2007)

This is a cute thread! I enjoy seeing everyone's wet babies! 

This is Rocky in his robe immediately following a bath.


----------



## babymaltese (Dec 9, 2009)

love all the pictures! so CUTE!!!:wub:


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

*Bath time for Lilly*

Today was bath time so we grabbed some pictures. This was also the first time using Pure Paw and I do like the results.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

omg the fluffs look so cute all wet , bisou is beautiful , ava looks adorable , so does leila .. all of them , and rocky in his bathrobe well that just made my day .. i will take pics of dolce tonite or tomm whenever i bathe him , the first time i bathed him i was in shock at how teeny he was , my daughter was like oh my god he looks like a rat.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Here's pics of my alien/rat, Gigi's, bath yesterday. :biggrin:There's another pic from awhile back looking even weirder. :HistericalSmileyon't tell her I show you all these pictures!


----------

